# Hr44-700 and Directv Ready TV



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry if this post is redundant, but I've read so much...and much conflicting information online.

Here is my current setup.. I have a Direct HR44-700 DVR with Whole Home enabled. I just purchased a LG 60UH8500 Smart TV that has the Directv app. 

I get the 4 digit code from the direct receiver and input into the tv app but it gives me a 54-296 error code that the box could not connect to the network.

Per directv I need a DECA box for the TV to work but from post online the HR44 should not require it.

I'm lost and confused....I need someone to explain this like I'm a first grader.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, in order to activate the RVU TV you need a DECA, at the very least for activation, then you can switch to ethernet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for that info. Directv offered to come put it in for free....so I guess I'll let them.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Thomas Kudrich said:


> Thanks for that info. Directv offered to come put it in for free....so I guess I'll let them.


I would double and triple check that info, an rvu install is not free, it's 49.99 , however if you have the protection plan a service call would be free, but wouldn't get an rvu installed, that needs an install work order not a service call.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

Then sent a confirmation email.


YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTIONS 

Qty Description 
ADDITIONAL FEES 

Installation Fee $0.00 
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00 
Tax $0.00 
RVU Re-installation Due to Previous Broadband Issues for $0.00 
ORDER TOTAL PAID** $0.00


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Thomas Kudrich said:


> Then sent a confirmation email.
> 
> YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTIONS
> 
> ...


Ok, then the agent set it up in a way that they're not supposed to for an initial rvu install, that option is available but it's not supposed to be used for am initial rvu install, but that is an install and not a service call so you're good to go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

I also just purchased a HR54 off ebay, when I switch out the 44 will I still need the DECA?

I purchased before researched and didn't realize that box doesn't output 4K on it's own.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thomas Kudrich said:


> I also just purchased a HR54 off ebay, when I switch out the 44 will I still need the DECA?
> 
> I purchased before researched and didn't realize that box doesn't output 4K on it's own.


The 54 gets installed the same way as your 44. It is a straight swap. Hopefully you called DIRECTV to make sure the 54 is owned and can be activated or that is brand new and it never had been activated in which case there would be a two year commit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL...of course I didn't....I did it off the cuff and without thinking. Guess I'll have to roll the dice now.


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok so Directv comes over and the tech's don't have the correct equipment to do any of the installation...this doesn't surprise me. But what I did learn was that the Deca needs to be installed behind the TV...which doesn't work for me since it is so tightly/closely mounted to the wall. The Gen III Deca that I was looking at on Amazon seems to connect from the Sat Cable to a router? Are their different types of Deca's?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thomas Kudrich said:


> Ok so Directv comes over and the tech's don't have the correct equipment to do any of the installation...this doesn't surprise me. But what I did learn was that the Deca needs to be installed behind the TV...which doesn't work for me since it is so tightly/closely mounted to the wall. The Gen III Deca that I was looking at on Amazon seems to connect from the Sat Cable to a router? Are their different types of Deca's?


All the DECAs connect the same way, with the exception of the newest one that has the option to be powered by USB instead of a power brick.

There is also a Broadband DECA that connects to your router, its purpose is to "inject" internet to the DIRECTV system. However in most cases this is currently being done by the Genie either wirelessly or hard wired.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

So I need the deca that goes into the back of the TV for the RVU setup? 

If that's the case I may just go with a genie mini


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thomas Kudrich said:


> So I need the deca that goes into the back of the TV for the RVU setup?
> 
> If that's the case I may just go with a genie mini


Yes, at the very least for initial set up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

So once I get the RVU setup with the Deca installed, i should be able to pull that off completely?

Is this what I would need?
Amazon.com: DIRECTV Receiver DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter (DCA2SR0) Generation II - Black: Electronics


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thomas Kudrich said:


> So once I get the RVU setup with the Deca installed, i should be able to pull that off completely?
> 
> Is this what I would need?
> Amazon.com: DIRECTV Receiver DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter (DCA2SR0) Generation II - Black: Electronics


Yes and replaced with ethernet.

That one requires the power brick. Look for the USB powered one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

Have experience with RVU vs Boxes? This seems like a hassle and just a Genie mini would be an easier solution...even at the cost of the box


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thomas Kudrich said:


> Have experience with RVU vs Boxes? This seems like a hassle and just a Genie mini would be an easier solution...even at the cost of the box


I always recommend minis, everyday. If only simply for the support component.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Kudrich (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds like the easier option for me.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The DECA really isn't all that difficult, especially the new DECA 3. You run the coax into it, then ethernet from it to your TV, then hook the DECA up to power. The DECAs are way smaller than even the newest mini clients. You never really said, but do you have ethernet available at your TV location? If so then as soon as you get the TV activated for RVU you can remove the DECA and just hook the TV up to the ethernet cable and put the DECA away in a drawer. No need to hide it behind your TV.

I have been running DECA 2 with two 32" Samsung TVs at my parent's house pretty much since RVU became available. They have had very few issues, and those times were fixed by firmware updates to the TVs. RVU TVs just seem to get a bit of a bad rep around here.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> The DECA really isn't all that difficult, especially the new DECA 3. You run the coax into it, then ethernet from it to your TV, then hook the DECA up to power. The DECAs are way smaller than even the newest mini clients. You never really said, but do you have ethernet available at your TV location? If so then as soon as you get the TV activated for RVU you can remove the DECA and just hook the TV up to the ethernet cable and put the DECA away in a drawer. No need to hide it behind your TV.
> 
> I have been running DECA 2 with two 32" Samsung TVs at my parent's house pretty much since RVU became available. They have had very few issues, and those times were fixed by firmware updates to the TVs. RVU TVs just seem to get a bit of a bad rep around here.


I currently have an HR44-500 and a new Samsung 4K RVU TV. I don't have a DECA, but I do have the HR44 and the TV connected to the same Ethernet switch. I can currently view recorded programs on my HR44 without the DECA however of course the HR44 won't record 4K. If I get an HR54, I assume I can still watch recordings without a DECA.

By the way, I never went through the process shown in this guide from Samsung. The Icon just appeared on my TV when I connected it to the Ethernet.
Using The DIRECTV Ready (RVU) Feature

Maybe this is not the regular RVU because it only shows me recorded programs. I can see no way to watch live TV from the HR44.

One other issue. Since DirecTV won't allow us to have two Genies installed in one account, how do I move to an HR54, set it up for my recordings, and continue to watch the HR44 until I have finish watching some of the programs I have recorded? We just returned from a 3 week vacation and we're way behind on several shows.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bpratt said:


> I currently have an HR44-500 and a new Samsung 4K RVU TV. I don't have a DECA, but I do have the HR44 and the TV connected to the same Ethernet switch. I can currently view recorded programs on my HR44 without the DECA however of course the HR44 won't record 4K. If I get an HR54, I assume I can still watch recordings without a DECA.
> 
> By the way, I never went through the process shown in this guide from Samsung. The Icon just appeared on my TV when I connected it to the Ethernet.
> Using The DIRECTV Ready (RVU) Feature
> ...


Only way to get an HR54 is by requesting a 4K upgrade which requires a truck roll. The tech will install the HR54 a RB LNB and a DECA to the RVU TV or a C61K client. The tech will also remove an take with him the 44.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

